# going to go hit the woods



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

going out this morning to see if I can get a little time in the field.
more of a turkey scout and camera move.
so shall see what the area has.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

